# Evans Lake Open June 15-7am-3pm!



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

The Girard Lakes Bass Club will hold a club Open Tournament at Evans lake. Evans is owned by Aqua Ohio Inc. and is not open to the public. The purpose of the open is to acquaint other bass enthusiasts with our electric motor only bass club. 

The tournament is open to 2-man teams (no individuals, no pros!) 

Two ways to get in: Call: 330-545-3451 and leave a message (your name, phone number,email address, home address with zip code along with your partners information. OR: Email at : [email protected]. 

35 BOAT LIMIT- WE ARE AT 18-20 SO FAR

MORE DETAILS:
1-Entry fee is $90.00 per boat. This includes big bass and the lake fee.
2-open to any amateur teams
3-IDLE ONLY NO WAKE NO WHITE WATER
4-Artificials only. Netting is permitted. 
5-five fish limit 12 inches or bigger
6-All boats are subject to livewell checks, and all participants must sign a waiver for Aqua Ohio. Without this waiver you cant fish.
7-All participants will be provided with rules before the tournament.

If anyone isnt familiar with this lake, its out of this world. Weights under 18lbs seldom win! If you want a chance to catch a fish over 5-6 lbs it here! Great group of guys, it will be a good time! PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS. 

ALSO HERES A LINK TO THE CLUBS WEBSITE- 

http://girardlakesbass.com/


----------



## FishNinja (May 25, 2011)

Count me in. 

Is there a boat restriction though? I have a 14.5 ft Crestliner with a 9.9.....


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

I think you're good.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

im sorry i havent been on in a long time, to busy fishing! your good to go with your boat no problem


----------

